# Case 830 Diesel 4cyl



## arbortender

Hiya to all,
I just bought my first tractor: a Case 830 Diesel 4cylinder ugly beast. No. It's cute. Ok, I haven't brought it home yet, but will surely have many questions that I am hoping to research here. Anyhow, what about implements for this machine? Say, backhoe, auger, blade, front-end loader, rototiller, tree spade, plow, disc, harrow, etc? What am I looking for in shopping for such implements? Where can I get a good shop manual for this machine? Where is the serial # tag located on the machine? I think I got a pretty good deal on this tractor; what's a pretty good deal on such a tractor? It starts right up and has good tires.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well....Welcome to the forum! I would watch craigs list for impliments and Ebay or Amazon for a manual. You need to determine if you have a cat 1 or 2 three point hitch on there.


----------



## arbortender

I dunno the serial name or year yet, but took several pics, including of the tail end. How can I upload and get your take on category 1 or 2 on the 3pt hitch? What is the difference?


----------



## Ron Sa

Definitely not a category 1. Most likely a category 2. I think all the 830s were after the Eagle Hitch. If your tractor is a Comfort King, I is definitely category 2.


----------



## arbortender

*Not a comfort king*

I'm pretty sure that it isn't a comfort king. The spec says the PTO has 64HP. Does that define a Category? Oh wait...that's not the 3pt hitch, though. OK, lessee here, says the 3point hitch is rear type: 2. So. Okay, now I have the serial # and I think this means its a 1965 model; confirm? #8253501 on the engine (the instrument panel tag is gone). The steering column has a # A35580 on a tag also.


----------



## case680cdigger

*abortender*

hello abortender, the Comfort Kings had flat top fenders and a flat operator platform with the shifter between your legs on the floorboard. They had two steps in front of the rear tire to get UP onto the damn thing. I grew up with the precursor of the 830's, the 800's. The 800's and early 830's had fixed 3-point arms by the hitch. They did not swing left and right like the newer Comfort Kings. Again, when you grow up with the older, shorter tractors, the Comfort Kings were Not comfortable to get up and onto. The 800's had the shifter on the right side of the transmission top cover, under the dash. The Comfort Kings had the high/low range shifter on the right side of the dash. On the old 800's, you straddled the transmission, which was 3-5" higher than the left and right footboards. The front of the foorboards angled up at about a 30-45 degree angle. The old 800's and 830's up to the C K 's had clam shell fenders shaped like the Shell Oil signs. The first 830's had the same height grille screens as the 800's. My dad's last 830 was a 1963 or 64. It had the taller Comfort King sheetmetal and the fuel tank was taller/deeper. I think the hoods and headlamp sheetmetal were exactly the same. Google Case 830 tractor and see what pops up. Bye case680cdigger


----------



## carcut

i have a 830 case o matic they said it has 540 and 1000 pto . does anyone know how to tell if it has 1000 pto ? looks like i would have to drain the trans. oil to take the shaft out and turn it around for 1000 pto .


----------



## Country Boy

Most of the time you don't have to drain the transmission fluid to swap it over. I know on JD tractors, you pull the snap ring out, then yank it out, flip it over and shove it back in. It leaks some oil, but not that bad. I've never done it on a Case, but I would think they wouldn't make you drain that much fluid just to convert from one to the other.


----------

